# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfnger-Board immer mit Schwert?

## micii

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mit meinem Sohn zusammen den Grundschein gemacht und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Board fr meinen Sohn. Bisher ist er immer mit einem Longboard inklusive Schwert gefahren, und das ist auch das was der VDWS den Anfngern empfiehlt. Problem ist nur, dass es solche Boards ja fast nicht gibt, gebraucht schon gar nicht. Kann es nicht auch ein anderer Boardtyp sein, ohne Schwert?
VG, Michael

----------


## KIV

Guten Morgen!
Die richtige Empfehlung hngt ganz stark vom Krpergewicht Deines Sohnes ab.
Auerdem ist das Revier nicht ganz unwichtig. Gibt es Aussicht auf regelmig vorhandenen “Gleitwind”, ab ca. 4Bft..?
Extrabreite Anfngerboards sind mE nichts fr leichte Fahrer, die bringen nicht genug Druck auf die Kante. Speziell fr Kids gibt es zB von Fantic (Ripper) und JP (Joung Gun) Boards mit ca 100-120 L Volumen, Softdeck, Mittelfinnen-Option und Schlaufenplugs weit vorne. Mit solchen Brettern kommt man auch ins Gleiten und kann insgesamt schnell Fortschritte machen.
VG Stefan

----------


## KIV

Bei etwa 40kg finde ich 102 L gut bei 50kg vllt eher 120L. Das Board taugt generell auch nach greren Fortschritten auch noch als Schwachwind-Board und kann durch ein kleineres Brett fr strkeren Wind ergnzt werden.
Ich habe es meinem Sohn auch schon einmal weggenommen und habe ein Foil reingesteckt. Funktioniert auch...  :Wink: 

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-an...c-ripper/c0-l0

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-an...oung-gun/c0-l0

PS: In den Links sind auch ein paar SUPs, die meinte ich natrlich nicht....

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Michael

Was vielleicht noch grundstzlich erwhnt werden sollte: Surfen hat - auf jedem Niveau - ein hohes Frustpotential, wenn man zu frh auf zu fortgeschrittenes Material wechselt. Es darf und soll einen ein wenig fordern, aber ja nicht berfordern! Verfgbarkeit sollte daher nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein, womit man surft. Am Anfang ist die Lernkurve sehr steil; evtl. lohnt es sich gar nicht zu kaufen, sondern noch ein paar Tage zu mieten.

Nun zum Board: kommt auch sehr drauf an, wie grosse Segel dein Sohn schon fhrt. Auf Boards ohne Schwert kann man im Gegensatz zu Schwertboards nmlich nicht beliebig kleine Segel fahren, da der Segeldruckpunkt viel zu weit vorne ist und man dann nur abfllt.

Dass das Revier mitentscheidend ist wurde ja schon erwhnt. Wenn man ungefhrdet am Strand oder im Stehrevier Hhe laufen kann, dann kann man sicher frher schwerlos probieren.

Das Schwert hat aber nicht nur Einfluss aufs Kurs halten, sondern trgt auch ganz entscheidend zur Kippstabilitt bei.

Schlussendlich kommt es wirklich drauf an, ob dein Sohn schon soweit ist, ohne Schwert zu surfen.

Gruss Phil

----------


## seegraser

je nach Revier und Windbereich bzw. Segeldruck ist das Schwert sinnvoll oder nicht, das hat auch bei Fortgeschrittenen nichts mit Knnen zu tun. Die Meisten fahren bei viel Wind in knchelhohem Wasser und bentigen kein Schwert beim Heizen, auch weil sie zur Not zurck gehen, whrend die Meer-Rausfahrer und "Tiefseefahrer" bei weniger Wind auf das Schwert angewiesen sind, ansonsten geht es ab nach Schweden, Norwegen oder am See an die falsche Seite  :Smile:   .

Fr die Boards ohne S gibt es haufenweise Windsurf-Beitrge, fr die mit S gibt es die Oldies, die leichten Neueren und die Raceboards, gut hier nachzulesen  http://www.educatium.de/windsurfen/ 

oder eine bersicht Race:  http://windsurfraceboard.blogspot.com/p/boards.html 

na dann ...

----------


## windstehtjut

ja, man erhlt schnell einen falschen Eindruck, wenn dummerweise die Kurzbrettfahrer der Stehreviere die meisten Antworten in Foren schreiben. Heute schrieb einer, dass man das Schwert erst unter 5 Knoten bentigt. Da kenne ich fr diesen Herrn Reviere, in denen er ohne Schwert mit einer Leuchtrakete gut beraten wre  :Smile:

----------

